# Zoysia or Bermuda opinions wanted



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

After joining TLF and seeing how knowledgable this place...is there a reason Bermuda is preferred over Zoysia around here?

Is there more advantages to Bermuda than I realize?

It seems the average persons prefers Zoysia over Bermuda.

Looking some insight from the forum?

Thanks


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi!

I would guess the main reason you see more Bermuda lawns than Zoysia in your area is the growth rate. Bermuda is much faster and will repair and fill back in quicker if damaged. However, Zoysia can look incredible if you are a patient person and want to be able to mow less frequently and at a slightly higher height. Zoysia also does much better in part shade than Bermuda. So, it really does depend on your individual landscape. As you'll probably hear from people on this site, one of the biggest mistakes with Bermuda is cutting TOO HIGH. Bermuda can also make for a nice thick plush lawn IF it's cut low enough - between 3/4" - 1.5".

So, to sum up, if you:
- Are a golfer who practices your chipping and are constantly taking divots in your yard
- Don't have/like many trees
- Are impatient 
- Like a finer leaf blade

Go with Bermuda.

If you:
- Like very thick, plush grass
- Are a patient person
- Don't like to mow often

Go with Zoysia


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

There may be some different opinions on zoysia as the different varieties seem to produce differently. I only have experience with the zeon zoysia and I love it, everone says it feels like carpet and they want to take their shoes off. Grows thick enough to choke out alot of weeds, infrequent mowings needed if growing it high, however if you want to cut low you mow more and maintain more and it'll do nice under an 1". the zeon does great in the shade for me. but it does spread painfully slow. Less fertilizer. my quick .02


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

It's economics.

BenC :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Guys...its seems its and awesome warm season grass....BUT...in my observations "and tell me if this is your expierence as well"....it takes all summer of the growing season to spread maybe 6 inches?

Does that sound about right....extremely slow to spread?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Zoysia spread rate is slower. Plus, it's often in part sun applications which subtracts from growth rate (in all directions).

Rate is going to vary by specific type but yes, not as aggressive laterally. If you search, you may find the thread of the plug evolution post ...I think it was Meyer Zoysia?

If you have athletic or high traffic, 'muda appeals.


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

6" per season might happen in shady spots like Jayhawk is saying, but in my full sun spots I'm at maybe 2' of lateral growth for this past season. I wasn't very regular with fertility  Next season I'll be a lot more regular with my fertility and plan to do several top dressings mainly to level the yard so I can low ride my reels. I had amazing results when I sanded the newly tacked down runners, those spots really took off. I'd also like to play around with some other methods to stimulate stolon growth like ultra low rates of glyphosate and or gibberelic acid.


----------

